# Shtypi dhe politika > Problemet ndërkombëtare >  SHBA: Barak Obama, kandidati per president i Partise Demokratike

## Alienated

Te nderuar antare!

Zgjedhjet presidenciale ne SHBA po afrohen! Sondazhet e shumta tregojne se Demokratet do udheheqin me Shtepine e Bardhe gjate mandatit te ardhshem.
Nga Demokratet kemi dy kandidate me serioze, te cilet jane shume te ndryshem si nga njeri tjetri poashtu edhe nga presidentet amerikane deri tani.

E para, kandidon nje femer. Quhet Hillary Rodham Clinton dhe eshte bashkeshorja e ish presidentit Bill Clinton. Nje femer shume e respektuar ne politiken Amerikane e cila kerkon te behet PRESIDENTJA e pare (femer) ne historine e SHBA-ve.


I dyti, kandidon nje amerikan me ngjyre. Quhet Barack Obama dhe eshte pretendent shume i forte per Shtepine e Bardhe. Orator shume i afte dhe njerie karizmatik. Gezon poashtu shume respekt ne arenen politike te Amerikes dhe po te zgjidhet, do jete PRESIDENTI i pare (me ngjyre) ne historine e SHBA-ve.



*Si mendoni ju? Kush nga keta dy demokrate do vazhdoje "luften" me Republikanet? Si do ndryshoje politika e Shtepise se Bardhe? Do "feminizohet" apo do behet "me ngjyre"?

Jepni mendimin tuaj dhe votoni ne sondazh!*

----------


## Alienated

*Marrë nga gazeta* 


Revolucioni i Barak Obama-s 

_Kandidati demokrat për presidencialet SHBA, që po prek majat_

Ai është karizmatik, ngjall besim dhe po fillon të ndryshojë fytyrën e politikës amerikane duke kapërcyer linjat partiake e duke prekur si demokratët ashtu edhe republikanët. Por, a do të mundet senatori i Illinoisit, që pritet të lajmërojë kandidimin e tij për zgjedhjet presidenciale këtë javë, tia dalë në krye? 

Ishte e para paradë bukurie e fushatës së demokratëve dhe çdo kandidat kishte zbritur në hotelin "Hilton", në Uashington, plot sharm dhe i sofistikuar. Të gjithë, do të flisnin para Komitetit Kombëtar Demokrat dhe qindra aktivistëve në përpjekje për të fituar mbështetjen e domosdoshme. Ekipi i çdo kandidati shpërndau pllakata për mbështetësit duke u siguruar që ato të valëviteshin në momentin e duhur. Tezga të mbushura plot me flamuj e banderola ishin ngritur në sallën e konferencave. Fytyrat e Hillari Klintonit, Xhon Eduardsit dhe të tjerëve, shiheshin nëpër postera. Yje të muzikës, të përzgjedhur nga çdo kandidat, përshëndesnin njëri-tjetrin ndërsa dilnin në skenë duke shoqëruar të preferuarit e tyre. E pra, kjo ishte praktika e përzgjedhur prej çdo aspiranti demokrat. Të gjithëve, me përjashtim të njërit... Barak Obama, nuk kishte pllakata. Tezga e tij elektorale ishte e boshatisur, e padekoruar. Ai doli edhe në skenë, pa asnjë yll muzike, asnjë tingull. U largua po ashtu, i shoqëruar vetëm nga duartrokitjet që mbërrinin në veshët e tij. Mesazhi, ishte i qartë: Barak Obama, nuk ka nevojë për "zbukurime" elektorale dhe nuk do ti bëjë gjërat sipas mënyrës së vjetër, të dalë jashtë mode. Dhe në fakt, gjithçka funksionoi. Revolucioni Obama, po dominon në Partinë Demokratike. Ai ka transformuar garën për nominimin për presidencialet e 2008-ës, që më herët është parë si një garë mes Klintonit dhe pjesës tjetër. Dhe asnjë kandidat tjetër nuk është goditur më shumë se Hillari Klinton që tani po përpiqet të rishohë taktikat e saj. "Ai është djalë i artë. Ai është një yll i politikës. Ai, ka ndryshuar garën e demokratëve", thotë Shon Bouler, një shkencëtar politik në Universitetin e Kalifornisë. Por, Obama, qartësisht kërkon të ndryshojë, jo vetëm partinë e tij, por edhe vendin e tij. Ai do të përhapë Revolucionin Obama, nëpër tërë Amerikën. Të prekë çdo amerikan me stilin e Xhon Kenedit apo Frenklin Rusveltit. "Ne nuk jemi në luftë me njëri-tjetrin", thotë ai, "madje do të thosha se nuk jemi në luftë as me partinë tjetër. Është cinizmi armiku ynë i vërtetë, kundër tij duhet të luftojmë". Dhe me këtë Obama, mund të ketë kthyer optimizmin në politikën amerikane. Brenda javës, Obama pritet të lajmërojë se është zyrtarisht kandidat për Shtëpinë e Bardhë dhe këtë pritet ta bëjë në Springfild, Illinois. Simbolizmi është i dukshëm. Springfilld, është qyteti ku Abraham Linkoln, Presidenti që u dha lirinë skllevërve në Amerikë, është varrosur. Ai, është gjithashtu qyteti nga ku Linkoln u nis drejt Uashingtonit pas një fushate fitimtare në të cilën ai u duk si i paeksperiencë për një post të lartë si ai i Presidentit. Gjithsesi, gara për Barak Obamën, do të jetë e vështirë. E shkuara e tij, vjen në ndihmë. Nëna e tij është një grua e bardhë, nga Kansasi, babai, një kenian me ngjyrë dhe kjo e ka veshur Obamën me një mesazh përrallor në një vend që adhuron "background"-e të tilla. Sondazhet, tregojnë gjithsesi, se amerikanët me ngjyrë preferojnë Hillari Klintonin kundrejt Obamës në një shkallë të konsiderueshme. Një në tre amerikanë me ngjyrë, sipas sondazheve, mbështesin Obamën. Të tjerët, Hillari Klintonin. Por, shumëkush beson se kjo tendencë do të ndryshojë. Obama, nuk është ende shumë i njohur mes zgjedhësve me ngjyrë. Ndërsa fushata vazhdon, mbështetja për të pritet të rritet. Veç të tjerash, ai përfaqëson diçka me të vërtetë të re. Për të parën herë, një kandidat me ngjyrë, është në krye të listave të kandidatëve dhe nuk e mbështet fushatën e tij vetëm mbi problemet e njerëzve me ngjyrë. Por, Obama ka edhe dobësi gjithashtu. Ai nuk është ndeshur asnjëherë më parë me një fushatë të vështirë si kjo. Ai mund edhe të rezultojë i papërgatitur dhe pa eksperiencën e duhur. E për më tepër, edhe nëse mund Hillari Klintonin, Xhon Euardsin e të tjerët, ndoshta nuk do të mund ti bënte ballë një kundërshtari republikan si Xhon MekKein apo Rudi Xhuliani. Gjithsesi, tani është koha e Obamas. 

*Gara*

Është herët për të bërë parashikime. Hillari Klinton mbetet kandidatja kryesore. Xhon Eduards, gëzon mbështetje të madhe. Al Gore duket se është në një pozicion të kënaqshëm gjithashtu. Ka edhe dhjetëra kandidatë të tjerë që mund të kenë rezervuar ndonjë surprizë. Në një garë ku vetëm një rrëshqitje e vetme mund të nxjerrë jashtë loje përfundimisht një kandidat, ka edhe 21 muaj të tjerë për të pritur. E kjo, është padyshim një rrugë e gjatë. 

*Risitë* 

Të parët mes të barabartëve 


Kanë mbetur edhe 21 muaj deri në zgjedhjet presidenciale në SHBA, por që tani, kandidatë republikanë e demokratë, premtojnë të sjellin shumë risi. Deri sot, çdo President i Amerikës, që kur Xhorxh Uashington themeloi kombin, ka qenë; burrë, i bardhë, i krishterë. Tani, kjo mund të ndryshojë...

*Presidenti i parë me ngjyrë*

Barak Obama, mund të bëhet Presidenti i parë me ngjyrë në SHBA. Më herët, të tjerë kandidatë me ngjyrë kanë hyrë në garë, por askush prej tyre nuk ka pasur shanse reale

*Presidentja e parë femër*

Hillari Klinton, ish-zonja e parë e SHBA-ve, mund tia dalë që për të parën herë në histori, të thyejë barrierat gjinore

*I pari latino-amerikan*

Guvernatori demokrat i Nju-Meksikos, Bill Riçardson, mund të bëhet i pari President latino-amerikan i SHBA

*I pari mormon*

Republikani Mitt Romnej, mund të jetë i pari mormon që bëhet President. Besimi me qendër në Jutah, është një prej atyre që po njeh rritjen më të shpejtë në të gjithë Amerikën

*I pari ish-kryebashkiak*

Rudi Xhuliani, po kërkon të bëhet i pari person që kalon nga detyra e kryebashkiakut tek ajo e Presidentit, pa asnjë post tjetër të ndërmjetëm

*I pari veteran i Vietnamit*

Të tjerë veteranë të luftës së Vietnamit kanë kandiduar. Asnjë nuk ka fituar. Senatori Xhon MekKein, ka kaluar mbi pesë vjet si i burgosur lufte, në një kamp në Vietnam. Dhe kjo, është një eksperiencë unike për një President amerikan

----------


## Davius

*Kandidatët për presidencën e SHBA, Hillary Clinton dhe Barack Obama kanë përdorur vizitën në Alabama për të për të siguruar votat e komunitetit me ngjyrë.*

Të dy kandidatët kanë bërë homazhe për nder të betejës së përgjakshme të lëvizjes për të drejtat e njeriut para 42 vjetësh në Alabama. Dhuna e të ashtuquajturës e Djela e Përgjakshme e Marsit e vitit 1965, tronditi Amerikën mbi praktikat raciste të votimit, të cilat u hoqën amerikanëve me ngjyrë të drejtën e votimit. Në fjalën e mbajtur në Kishën e Parë Baptiste, Hillary e shoqëruar edhe nga i shoqi dhe ish presidenti Bill Klinton, u ka kujtuar të pranishmëve me anë të një fjalimi të ndezur, faktin që varfëria dhe mosbarazia ekzistojnë ende në Amerikë dhe ka kritikuar ashpër administratën e presidentit Bush që nuk i ka dëmshpërblyer të dëmtuarit nga uragani Katrina.

Ndërkohë, nja 3 lagje më larg, kandidati tjetër për president Obama, ka rinxjerrë në dritë faktet e 7 marsit të 1965, kur aktivistët me ngjyrë u rrahën në mënyrë të egër nga forcat policore të Alabamës. Kandidati me ngjyrë për president Obama, u ka kujtuar të pranishmëve, se prania e tij është falë atyre njerëz që protestuan për liri në përleshjet e 65 dhe ka hedhur poshtë zërat e shtypit se paraardhësit e nënës së tij të bardhë kishin mbajtur skllevër. Sipas sondazheve të fundit, ish zonja e parë e SHBA, është në avantazh me votat e pritshme nga zgjedhësit demokratë, ndërsa Obama është në krye të preferencës nga popullsia me ngjyrë afro-amerikane. Sipas analistëve, kandidatët ia kanë filluar herët marshimit drejt Shtëpisë së Bardhë, në një kohë kur raundi i parë zhvillohet në Shkurtin e ardhshëm dhe zgjedhjet përcaktuese do të zhvillohen gati pas 2 vjetësh.

----------


## friendlyboy1

hilari clinton dhe barok obama nuk kan shance te zgjidhen president, zenspresident mbase. Amerika nuk zgjedh grua dhe zezak president se ka te tjer. Ka nje vit koh do dalin kandidat te tjer.

----------


## Alienated

> hilari clinton dhe barok obama nuk kan shance te zgjidhen president, zenspresident mbase. Amerika nuk zgjedh grua dhe zezak president se ka te tjer. Ka nje vit koh do dalin kandidat te tjer.


[b]Pikerisht per faktin qe kane sjelle nje kandidat me ngjyre dhe nje femer - si me serioze ne vet fillimin e kampanjes per te zgjedhur perfaqesuesin e demokrateve - kjo duket se do jete nje beteje shume interesante e cila do duhet te nxjerre ne pah pjekurine e votuesve amerikane.

Paragjykimet amerikane mbi presidentin me ngjyre ose presidenten grua - besoj se duhet te zhduken sepse s'ka asnje te keqe ne perzgjedhjen e ketyre dy faktoreve ne zgjedhje presidenciale - se paku jo ne nje vend DEMOKRATIK, sic e quan veten Amerika, apo jo?!

Une megjithate mendoj se Obama eshte nje njeri karizmatik dhe i mencur dhe di te beje per vete masat. Shpresoj qe ky do jete njeriu qe do i thyeje paragjykimet amerikane mbi Shtepine e Bardhe, e cila jo medoemos te udhehiqet nga nje BURRE I BARDHE.

Shpresoj shume qe votuesit Amerikane ta kene patur MJAFTE me kauboin e TX ne krye te Shtepise se Bardhe dhe te votojne kete rradhe per Demokratet dhe te kene kujdes mos u vidhen votat perseri si ne zgjedhjet kur u zgjodh BUSH per president.

----------


## Davius

_Në Kenia, vendin e origjinës, ku krenaria për ikonën e demokratëve është shumë e madhe_

*Në gjurmët e Barak Obamas...*

_"Nëse Zoti e ndihmon, do të jetë një President i paqes dhe zhvillimit"_


Sarah Husein Obama, nëna e Barak Husein Obama dhe gjyshja e Senatorit demokrat të Ilinoisit, i cili mban të njëjtin emër me të atin, nuk u bën përshtypje ideja e mbledhjeve në tavolinat e rrumbullakëta. Ulet në divan dhe fillon të flasë. Në fytyrë i shëmbëllen shprehia e një Imperatoreje. "Nipi im President? E ardhmja është në duart e Zotit. Është si futbolli, nuk mund të bësh parashikime". Afrohet pranë një manifesti të fushatës për postin e Senatit dhe vështron buzëqeshjen e nipit të saj. "Nëse Zoti e ndihmon, do të jetë një President i paqes dhe i zhvillimit. I duhet të zgjidhë konfliktet: do të jetë si mbreti Xhorxho, si mbretëresha Elisabet...".

Prej këtej ka nisur rruga e Senatorit zezak, i cili do të arrijë drejtimin e Perëndimit. Pra nga Kogelo i Kenias, një fshat të cilin pak kilometra tokë e ndajnë nga monumenti i ekuatorit, dhuruar nga klubi "Luanët" i qytetit Kisumu. Ka qenë këtu, ku babai i kandidatit për Presidentin e SHBA-së, mësoi të këndonte e të studionte, këtu fitoi dashurinë e miqve të ardhur prej anës tjetër të oqeanit, madje ka qenë këtu ku ka përshëndetur nënën - "me një mirupafshim të shkurtër, për tu nisur drejt ëndrrës amerikane" - tregon ajo. Dhe është këtu vendi ku është varrosur zoti Barak, babai i Senatorit, në një varr të mbuluar me pllaka të bardha dhe të verdha midis mangove e avokadove, të cilit i bëjnë roje disa viça.

Gjithashtu, varur në holl qëndron edhe diploma e nivelit të parë që Barak e ka marrë në "Haward" dhe poshtë një flamuri me yje e me viza ai shfaqet serioz e i përqendruar në një foto bardhë e zi, nga ato të cilat bëheshin një herë e një kohë në studiot fotografike, ku u jepej shumë ndriçim flokëve. Sarah e sheh dhe merr frymë thellë. Djali i saj, ai që kaloi oqeanin për të bërë pasuri, për të cilin ajo është po aq krenare, po aq sa është për nipin e saj.

Në posterin e vjetër elektoral, Barak Obama ka shkruar një dedikim: "Mamasë Sarah, Habari me dashuri". Habari është përshëndetja keniane, që kandidati demokrat e transformoi në "parullën" e mitingjeve të tij. Nga pikëpamja elektorale kjo është një thirrje e fortë për identitetin e tij, i cili është pak delikat, pasi paraardhësit e tij nuk kanë qenë skllevër. Në fakt Barak Obama rrezikon të mos i bindë afro-amerikanët, sepse ai vetë nuk është një i tillë. Ai është djali i një emigranti, i cili u nis për në SHBA, me klasin e dytë dhe jo siç bënë shumica. Senatori e di mirë këtë gjë dhe ka vendosur të theksojë prejardhjen e tij nga Kenia. "Është një njeri i këtij vendi", thotë prerazi gjyshja Sarah, "të gjithë këtu e përkrahin atë".

Kjo është vërtetuar verën e shkuar, kur Barak shkoi në Kolego si kandidat për të vizituar gjyshen, dhe njëkohësisht bëri të çmendej nga entuziazmi të gjithë provincën. Dhe premtoi se një ditë prej ditësh do të kthehej sërish për të çuar në Uashington, dhinë që të moshuarit i bënë dhuratë. "Por nuk është se vjen vetëm ai për të më vizituar. Edhe unë kam shkuar ta vizitoj në Amerikë, madje pesë herë", kujton Sarah, duke u munduar të ledhatojë kurrizin e pulës që sapo hyri në ballkon.

"Cili sistem më pëlqen më shumë? SHBA-ja dhe Kenia janë dy vende shumë të ndryshme, prandaj nuk dua të paragjykoj". Kur Barak vjen këtu, unë e pres gjithmonë me entuziazëm. Dhe jo prej karrierës së tij si politikan, por mbi të gjitha sepse është nipi im. Më pyeti se çfarë mendoja unë për kandidimin për postin e Presidentit. I thashë: provoje".

Pasi nisi karrierën e tij politike, senatori i ndërtoi gjyshes një shtëpi të vërtetë prej llaçi e tullash, por me një çati metalike. Të paktën kështu, do të jetë gjithmonë e freskët. Dhe më në fund sytë e saj fillojnë të shndrisin. "Është kujtimi më i bukur që kam prej nipit tim. Në kujtesën time ai ndodhet pikërisht pranë buzëqeshjes së gjyshit të tij, ai i cili u nis vullnetarisht në Lindjen e Mesme për të luftuar në radhët e britanikëve kundër nazistëve bashkë me kapitenin Dikson.

Fqinjët krenarë për situatën e krijuar, nuk ngurrojnë ti tregojnë rrugën të ardhurve të rinj. Ai më i sjellshmi i shoqëroi deri në brendësi të shtëpisë duke thirrur: Nënë Sarah, kanë ardhur miq dhe kanë shumë pyetje për të bërë. Ajo del menjëherë nga dhoma e gjumit duke u përgjigjur - "Shumë mirë, unë kamë shumë gjëra për ti treguar". Ajo nuk e lëshon veten, madje edhe kur dikush nga stafi i nipit të saj hap një bisedë delikate... "Mikele, gruaja e nipit tim? Ajo është gjithmonë e mirëpritur këtu. Edhe unë jam e lumtur për të. Çfarë mendoj unë për Hilari Klinton? Unë mendoj mirë për të gjithë!

Megjithatë edhe Sarah ndonjëherë tenton të ëndërrojë me sy hapur: "Nëse Barak do të bëhej President, do të mund të bënte diçka për këtë vend. Unë kam vetëm këtë shpresë: të shoh paqe dhe zhvillim. Zoti e ndihmoftë".

"Jezusi është shpëtimtari ynë", kështu shkruajnë tabelat metalike gjatë rrugës që gjarpëron midis tokës së kuqe, e cila të nxjerr në rrugën kryesore të asfaltuar. Gjatë rrugës bien në sy "Peugeot 504", të vjetruara dhe të mbingarkuara, e buzë rrugës kalojnë fëmijë të veshur me uniforma shkollore. Shumë prej tyre, janë nxënës të institutit, të cilin Barak e ka financuar. Por nënë Sarah nuk mbaron me kaq. Preferon të kujtojë sakrificat që djali i saj, zoti Barak, ka bërë kur ishte vetëm një fëmijë. "Ja, e shikoni gjithë këtë rrugë? Janë nëntë kilometra. Im bir i ka bërë çdo mëngjes në këmbë, për të shkuar në shkollë".

_GAZETA SHQIP_

----------


## no name

_Hillary Clinton _

----------


## R2T

Shyqyr Zotit per Republikanet, se po tua linin shtetin ne dore ketyre sharlataneve do punonim per te mbajt me buke, jevgjit e Luizjanes e muxhahidinet e Palestines. Po pati vec keta te dy kandidate PD-ja i ka humb dhe kete rradhe zgjedhjet.

----------


## Manci

Ketu tek te dy demokratet ka dy te meta te medha:

1) Hillary Clinton - eshte femer, dhe nuk besoj se amerikanet kane me votuar femer ne kreun e shtetit me te fuqishem ne bote

2) Barak Obama - eshte zezak, dhe nuk besoj se amerikanet qe shquhet me luftat racore se do te votojne nje zezak per president shteti

LOGJIKISHT, DEMOKRATET HUMBIN ZGJEDHJET NESE KETO DY JANE ALTERNATIVAT E VETME PER PRESIDENT NGA DEMOKRATET

----------


## no name

_A duhet të jesh besimtar për t‘u zgjedhur President i Amerikës? 

Shtëpia e Zotit. Kandidatët demokratë për presidencialet 2008, kthejnë sytë nga zoti_

Gara presidenciale më e paparashikueshme për një gjeneratë të tërë, ka filluar në Shtetet e Bashkuara dhe deri më tani çështja e besimit personal nuk ka munguar asnjëherë në faqet e para të gazetave. Në zgjedhjet e fundit, Presidenti Xhorxh Bush, një kristian, fitoi mbështetjen e shumicës së evangjelistëve ndërsa kundërshtari i tij demokrat, Xhon Kerri, foli sa më pak që mundi për katolicizmin e tij. Por këtë radhë, në arenën e mbushur me kandidatë, janë demokratët ata që duket se e kanë më të lehtë të përshkruajnë se si besimi i tyre te Jezu Krishti, ndikon në besimin dhe eksperiencën e tyre politike. Senatorët Hillari Klinton dhe Barak Obama, si edhe ish-senatori Xhon Eduards, u shfaqën në një televizion kabllor, në një program special. Ata u treguan të hapur për pyetje nga disa liderë evangjelistë në lidhje me çështjet që tradicionalisht kanë dëmtuar kandidatët demokratë në fushatat e fundit: mbështetja e abortit dhe martesat mes të njëjtit seks. Tre prej kandidatëve republikanë, në një debat të pak kohëve më parë, u dukën të kënaqur teksa pranonin se ata nuk besonin në evolucionin darvinian, kjo për shkak të besimeve të tyre me Biblën në themel. E pra, çfarë fshihet pas besimit të kandidatëve të rinj demokratë që tashmë nuk hezitojnë ta shpalosin edhe në publik? Është në fakt thjesht një shfrytëzim i "kartës së Zotit", me qëllim që të fitohet mbështetja e një numri sa më të madh evangjelistësh. "Një nga pasionet që unë kam në punën për partinë time dhe për kandidatin tim, nuk është shfrytëzimi i kësaj karte", thotë Burns Strider që ka pasur një rol kryesor në kthimin e çështjes së besimit në qendër të fushatës së senatores Hillari Klinton. I lindur në jugun thellësisht baptist, ai pohon se demokratët në qendër i kanë humbur kontaktet me bazën që dikur u kishte siguruar atyre shumë mbështetje, por shfrytëzimi i besimit thjesht për hir të mbështetjes, nuk do të funksiononte. Edhe fushata e Obamës, gjithashtu, ka një staf të posaçëm që kujdeset për çështjen e besimit. Në fakt, të gjithë kandidatët janë të ndërgjegjshëm për impaktin pozitiv të pasjes në qendër të vëmendjes së zgjedhësve që vlerësojnë vlerat fetare, në zgjedhjet për kongresin, gjatë 2006-ës. Por, duke folur në terma zgjedhore, ekziston rreziku që kandidatët demokratë të shkojnë më tej se ç‘duhet dhe të largohen nga zgjedhësit laikë, jobesimtarë. Xhon Grin, është ekspert i çështjeve fetare dhe politikave amerikane në forumin "Pew" në Uashington DC. Ai thekson: "Është e mundur që kaq shumë deklarata që kanë në qendër besimin, mund t‘i bëjnë ata zgjedhës të largohen". Në Kapitol Hill mund të shihet qartë se sa e rëndësishme është feja në politikën amerikane. E në fakt, vetëm një anëtar i kongresit, ka pohuar deri më sot se është ateist, dhe ajo deklaratë ka ardhur vetëm pak muaj më parë. Kongresmeni Pit Stark, nga Kalifornia, thotë në fakt, se kishte marrë shumë e-mail-e dhe në pjesën më të madhe kishin qenë nga laikë të shumtë të botës që e vlerësonin për kurajën e treguar, por nuk mungonin as reagime kritike të të krishterëve që thoshin se ndienin keqardhje për mungesën e aftësisë së tij për të përqafuar Zotin. Sa për garën presidenciale, ai ka një këshillë: "Fakti që mund të recitosh më shumë vargje të Biblës sesa personi në garë me ty, nuk mendoj se është kualifikim më tepër. Unë do të doja të dëgjoja më shumë mbi planet e tyre se çfarë synojnë të bëjnë për kujdesin shëndetësor e të tjera si këto", thekson ai. 





gazeta shqip

----------


## vagabondo_nyc

"Është një person i adhurueshëm: inteligjente, e fortë, e vendosur dhe me një përvojë të pabesueshme. Do të jetë një komandante e madhe për Amerikën dhe për botën" tha Clarku per Hillarin.


Hillari "rekruton" gjeneralin Klark 

"Do të jetë ministri im i Mbrojtjes"


Rudolf Xhuliani e ka akuzuar se ka tradhtuar ushtarakët dhe se është e dobët. Hillari Klinton përgjigjet duke luajtur me kartën e një ushtaraku me katër yje, fitimtar dhe plot me dekorata: gjeneralin Uesli Klark. Dje, komandanti i Forcave të NATO-s në luftën e 1999-ës në Kosovë, ka zbritur në fushë për të mbështetur senatoren e Nju-Jorkut, duke deklaruar se është kandidatja më e mirë e mundshme: "Është një person i adhurueshëm: inteligjente, e fortë, e vendosur dhe me një përvojë të pabesueshme. Do të jetë një komandante e madhe për Amerikën dhe për botën". Ndërsa nëpër televizione transmetohej një spot i ish-kryebashkiakut të Nju- Jorkut, kundër Hillarit, kandidatja demokrate ka organizuar një konferencë telefonike me gazetarët, ku krejt befasishëm është shfaqur edhe gjenerali: "Jam e lumtur që keni vendosur të më mbështesni e të punoni për fushatën time, që po punoni për fushatën time dhe që jeni i bindur se kam kapacitetin e duhur për të qenë Presidente dhe për të komanduar ushtrinë". Përplasja mes Xhulianit dhe Klintonit, pavarësisht se nëpërmjet spoteve publicitare, përveçse është e ashpër, është edhe e parakohshme, sepse të dy ata nuk janë kurorëzuar ende si kandidatë për Presidencën, edhe pse sillen si të tillë. Mbi të gjitha Xhuliani, që është disi në vështirësi në sondazhe, preferon të përballet me ish-Zonjën e Parë në vend që të matet me republikanët e tjerë. "Pikërisht kur trupat tona kishin nevojë për tërë mbështetjen tonë në mënyrë që të përfundonin punën e nisur, Hillari Klinton u ka kthyer shpinën", thotë zëri në spotin e ish-kryebashkiakut, duke kujtuar se ajo kishte votuar pro luftës dhe se e përcaktonte Sadam Hyseinin një kërcënim, por që sot ka ndryshuar pozicionin, duke u lidhur me grupin radikal "MoveOn.org" në sulmin kundër gjeneralit Petraeus. "MoveOn", komuniteti on-line i së majtës liberale amerikane, të hënën e shkuar, kishte blerë një faqe të "Nju-Jork Tajmsit", në të cilën sulmonte gjeneralin. Xhuliani kishte replikuar të premten në një prezantim me pagesë për të sulmuar Hillarin, ndërsa dje, doli me spotin televiziv. Më herët, ish-Zonja e Parë u përgjigj me një deklaratë në të cilën pretendonte se Xhuliani, që është në rënie të lirë në sondazhe e që nuk është në gjendje të bëjë asgjë tjetër veçse ta sulmojë, e më pas, luajti me kartën Klark. Në konferencën për shtyp gjithsesi, u pyet plot dy herë të qartësonte qëndrimin e saj në lidhje me sulmin e "MoveOn", por pa u distancuar haptazi (asnjë kandidat demokrat nuk e ka bërë për të mos e gjetur veten majtas), ka nënvizuar se e respekton dhe e admiron Petraeusin. Por, për të mos zhgënjyer as krahun pacifist të partisë së saj, ka shtuar: "Por nuk jam dakord me Presidentin Bush dhe me sfidantin tim republikan në lidhje me drejtimin që duhet ndjekur në Irak. Duhet të fillojmë të kthejmë në shtëpi trupat tona, menjëherë!" Të prerë dhe të vendosur janë shfaqur ndërkohë të dy ata në lidhje me Teheranin: "Irani, ka thënë gjenerali, është një kërcënim: është i përfshirë në Liban, mbështet Hamasin në Gaza, destabilizon Irakun dhe punon për të ndërtuar armë bërthamore, nuk ka dyshim që është një sfidë e vërtetë për tërë botën dhe nevojitet një përballje e vendosur. Unë mendoj se të gjitha opsionet janë mbi tryezë, por tani nevojitet një sforco e vërtetë diplomatike". "Pozicioni i gjeneralit, ka përfunduar Klinton, është identik me timin: deri më sot nuk ka pasur një punë të mjaftueshme diplomatike". 


"Gjenerali i Kosovës" 


Nuk ka paralele mes Irakut dhe Kosovës 


Uesli Klark është i afërt me Klintonët që prej 25 vjetësh dhe e provoi eksperiencën politike në presidencialet e vitit 2004, duke kandiduar në zgjedhjet primare demokrate, por pa arritur ndonjë sukses të madh. Ia doli mbanë ndërkohë të fitonte në Oklahoma dhe të dilte i dyti në Arizona dhe Nju-Meksiko. Mbështetja e tij mund ta ndihmojë Hillarin përballë atyre që janë ende të pabindur në kapacitetin e saj për ta udhëhequr Amerikën në luftë, edhe në jug të vendit, ku ajo e gjen veten në vështirësi. Klark ka thënë se do të angazhohet e do ta mbështesë në fushatë elektorale edhe pse nuk ka saktësuar se në çfarë mënyre dhe të dy së bashku nuk i janë përgjigjur pyetjes për një rol të mundshëm të tij në skuadrën presidenciale. "Tani punojmë për të fituar zgjedhjet primare dhe unë e mbështes", ka thënë Klark, "sepse është zgjedhja më e fortë për Amerikën dhe përgjigjja më e mirë për botën". Më pas, së bashku kanë kritikuar Presidentin Bush në lidhje me faktin se në fjalimin e tij drejtuar kombit ka krahasuar Kosovën me Irakun. "Në Ballkan, ka thënë ish-gjenerali, kemi bërë ekzaktësisht të kundërtën e asaj që Bush ka bërë në Irak: fillimisht ka pasur përpjekje të mëdha diplomatike dhe përdorimi i forcës ishte alternativa e fundit". "Bashkëshorti im, ka shtuar Hillari, ndryshe nga Bush, bëri një përpjekje të jashtëzakonshme politike dhe ndërtoi një koalicion të madh që më pas u mobilizua në Ballkan".

----------


## D@mian

Personalisht nuk preferoj asnje nga te dy (me pak akoma Obama-n), por nje zgjedhje e mundshme e Hillary Clinton do te sillte ne politikberjen e jashtme amerikane ish-kliken e Bill Klintonit, dmth Hollbrook, Klark etj, cka do te ishte mjaft pozitive per interesat shqiptare ne Ballkan, se nuk i dihet se cfare ndodh ne te ardhmen e afert...


p.s.: Ky Obama myslo eshte????

----------


## RaPSouL

Hillary Clinton votova , se di pse  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## celyy

Hillary Klinton, kjo eshte e qartë

----------


## bili99

Hillary Clinton  do te jete fituese ne pranveren e hershme  2008  per   demokratet....dhe shpresojme se do te behet  Kryetare e Amerikes.Kjo grua e zonja per te udhehequr nje bote te tere. Le te hyje edhe njehere z.Bill Clinton  ne Shtepine e Bardhe  qe te shpetoje kjo bote edhe per njeqind vite te tjera( as qe do te me shkoje ndermend se kush do te hyje nen tavolinen e z.B.Clinton ju premtoj)
Me 10 Shtator Bill Clinton ishte ne Chicago per kampanjen e Hillary '08..Une pata mundesi te shkoj  dhe kenaqesia me e madhe ishte  qe  Babai im qelloi ne vizite tek une  shkuam se bashku..lokali ishte i ngushte per te nxene dashamiret e Bill Clinton,megjithate ia dolem dhe  shternguam doren e ketij njeriu te mrekullueshem.
Ai u ndal e perqafoi babane tim dhe plaku im ia krisi shqip:" Ti je nje engjull shpetimtar per ne shqiptaret, ne te duam me gjithe zemer...Une ia perktheva...dhe  z. B.Clinton tha : "Une jam shume i nderuar me keto fjale"..dhe  e puthi babane tim...Kjo ishte madheshtore...u kenaqem.
..Le  qe na kish marre edhe fotoreporteri.kjo sa per reklame se nuk e ka zene emocionin  qe patem ne  ne ato caste .fotografite jane ne  :perqeshje: anoramicvisions.com, photo gallery,Hillary for president 2008, ne rradhitjen  events eshte 09- 10- 2007 Chicago Sushi Samba...faqe 3 dhe 4  ne shqiptare jemi do te na njihni( per shqiptare jemi dmth te pashem)

Pra shqiptaret e dijne kujt tia japin voten dhe kjo s'diskutohet ...Clintonet qe jane miqt tane me te mire,me gjithe miqesite ne bote  perfaqesojne nje Rilindje te Re per Shqiptaret ,gjithashtu nje paqe dhe shpetim  per boten ne teresi.

Kudo qe te shkojne ne kampanjen e tyre tash dihet se i presin edhe shqipot dhe ate ne rendin e pare me shqiponjat  dhe transparentat  "shqiptaret  ju duan"

Sukses per z.Hillary Clinton...shpresoj  dhe ne nje mase besoj se do te fitoje taborrin tjeter qe jane te frikshem  aman per racen njerezore...

----------


## jessi89

*Hillary Clinton* ,per kete votova,por mendoj se shancet i kane per te humbur te dy...nje femer..dhe nje colorit..sikur nuk shkon.

----------


## friendlyboy1

nuk behet femra dhe zezaku president i amerikes, njesoj si ne 2000 dhe ne 2004 do dali prap demokratet fituan kongresin dhe spo bejn gje, nuk mund te fiton presidentin me keto kandidat.

----------


## JestersWorld

> hilari clinton dhe barok obama nuk kan shance te zgjidhen president, zenspresident mbase. Amerika nuk zgjedh grua dhe zezak president se ka te tjer. Ka nje vit koh do dalin kandidat te tjer.


Kjo eshte replike pa baze.

Aro amerikanet kane vite qe enderrojne nje president afroamerikan... Si mendon ti ek do zgjedhin ata?

Gjithe femrat amerkane kane vite qe enderrojne per nje grua si kryetare te shttetit.... Si thua ti ke do votojne ato?

Me keto pozicionime strategjike Demokratet i kane marre letrat Republikaneve per kandidimin e Rice.  :shkelje syri:

----------


## bili99

Tash me dihet boterisht se Hillary Clinton udheheq ne te gjitha  polls( sondazhet presidenciale   , ne anen e demokratve . Poashtu udheheq edhe me grumbullimin e te hollave per kampanjen.Shume shpejt   do ta shohim se do te fitoje  si e para ne anen e demokratve(democratic primary).Nese nuk ndodh ndonje skandal shume i paparashikuar  qe mund te demtoje ne menyre drastike reputacionin e saj, ajo sigurisht do te zgjidhet .Por, kur e kemi parasyshe realitetin e hidhur te shoqerise  amerikane( mosinteresimi, mosnjohja e politikes, shoqeri e thashethemeve dhe jo  veprave reale,- -  dinamika dhe lufta per mbijetese e kane   sjelle kete dem ne te menduarit e shoqerise amerikane)..kur i kemi keto parasyshe   eshte veshtire te parashikohet me vertetesi  te plote  por, aty afer   90% shit  jam...lol...  me besoni dhe votoni Hillary....( kjo jo vetem ne menyre deshirore)....
Sa per Barakun(  me respekt gjithsesi eshte nje jurist  Harvardi)..nuk ka shansa  ..nese eshte i mencur do ta tregoj ai kur te nxehet puna  ne pranvere  ne perfundimin per primary.Nese eshte i mencur  do te tregoje respekt dhe nuk do te beje ataqe personale nda Hillary-t, per kete mund te shperblehet ose te ndeshkohet  nga  Hillary, mund ta emeroj ..te shohim per cka...shohim e bejme..Go Hillary
Per shqiptaret dihet eshte me mire  te shohim Clinton's  ne Shtepine e Bardhe   me mire se sa  nje njeri tonin sot, per sot dhe mos te flasim per taborrin  tjeter te frikshem...

----------


## Alienated



----------

